# Adaptec 3200S + Ubuntu = ?



## KlaDi (25. April 2007)

Hallo,

wir haben für unsere Abteilung einen ausgemusterten Server bekommen. Dieser hat eine Adaptec 3200S SCSI-Controller eingebaut. Laut der Webiste von Adaptec gibt es Treiber für Red Hat und Suse, aber keine für Ubuntu. 

Hat vielleicht jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht ob der Controller unter Ubuntu erkannt wird? 

Wir würden lieber ein Ubuntu 7.04 auf dem Server installieren, da wir uns damit besser auskennen.

Gruß KlaDi.


----------



## Navy (25. April 2007)

Das is eine i2o Karte, die sollte mit den aktuellen Distributionen eigentlich problemlos laufen. Wenn nicht, dann geh mal auf i2o.shadowconnect.com.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. April 2007)

Ich Kernel konnte ich grad diesen Treiber finden, vielleicht passt der ja:


			
				Kernel Config hat gesagt.:
			
		

> CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O:
> 
> This driver supports all of Adaptec's I2O based RAID controllers as
> well as the DPT SmartRaid V cards.  This is an Adaptec maintained
> ...


----------

